# I want THIS exact thing...



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I was over in the tt-forum from our UK TT bro's and found this kit








The brand name i believe is "Scorpion" but it seems they only sell in the UK??

Im going to try and see if a muffler shop specializing in turbo diesel exhaust systems could piece this together for me since they do great welding from what I've heard to take the high pressures from the trucks they work on. Im hoping it's a reasonably decent solution pricewise to my quad tip conversion:thumbup: I'll keep you guys posted for anyone who might be considering something similar


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

DgonzTT said:


> I was over in the tt-forum from our UK TT bro's and found this kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a $100 exhaust:laugh:

joking aside, let us know about it, looks good anymore info on it?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL I WISH!!! No info whatsoever bro... But looks like two small resonators and two offset dual tips and piping


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Sent PM


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. Looks like they forgo the muffler for a pair of high-flow resonators. I've seen this type of setup on a few JDM aftermarket designs but this is the first I've seen for a Euro spec model. It'd definitely be lighter!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea thats because this system is for the 2.0L DIESEL model in the UK being why I can't find it available anywhere in the US


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

DgonzTT said:


> My quad tip conversion:thumbup: I'll keep you guys posted for anyone who might be considering something similar


What valance are you using?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Jman5000 said:


> What valance are you using?


Purchased a TTS one:thumbup: I'm S-line so it's direct fit for me


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Are they pretty available? 

Also, what'd cost if you don't mind sharing? Actually since its OEM parts, where you got it would be more important.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Jman5000 said:


> Are they pretty available?
> 
> Also, what'd cost if you don't mind sharing? Actually since its OEM parts, where you got it would be more important.


No worries at all, actually yes, USP Motorsports offers them and I also have a hook up at my local dealer (The Collection) where I purchased my TT but I was actually able to obtain it through craigslist. A gentleman sold it to me since according to him, he was going with the TTRS rear setup. Gotta love craigslist, im always on there looking for deals:thumbup: Just gotta be careful with the whole fake posts in order to set ppl up for robberies which is why I always opt to meet in a parkinglot at a populated shopping center during the day so theres no meeting at your home nor at a place the seller prefers.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

This is the thread i saw in regards to USP offering them
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...r-valance-conversion!!-(For-quad-exhaust-exit

Also how i found out that it'd fit my bumper


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Thanks. The pricing is what I expected. 

Osir maybe? I need a dp first...


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea from what I've seen you can get the osir ones cheaper


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Is this the thread where we post what we want ??? 

I want this:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol thread jacker... This is a custom exhaust project thread make your own!!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

> Lol thread jacker... This is a custom exhaust project thread make your own!!


Black TT owners SMH  Black does not give you the right to hack threads! Haha


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

anyone know where i might be able to get a hold of some stock muffler tips that already come on the 2.0 TT's? I was working on the car today and notice i can very easily use the same exact tips i already have just flipped around for the left side and it'd still retain the OEM look with the chrome rolled tips...:thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Nevermind, took a closer look and noticed they're angle cut


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> Black TT owners SMH  Black does not give you the right to hack threads! Haha


LOL
Black alone no, but with all the suit, ahemm, tell this guy he can not hack threads! 
LOL


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> LOL
> Black alone no, but with all the suit, ahemm, tell this guy he can not hack threads!
> LOL


By suit you're referring to your Vader costume right?:laugh:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok so this is the stock setup from the resonator I had put in as you see on the right, back to the stock muffler... 

















This is where we chopped, right before the stock muffler... 









This is the finished product... 

















We went with the same thing i originally posted minus the two resonators... In my case I simply kept my original resonator and ran the rest straight pipe back. 

The sound is nice and mean, not raspy at all, growls a lot more and you can hear when the car down shifts nicely... At WOT she sounds just as she did before, not like a screaming BANSHEE as one would think, just a little more growl as i said before... 

Overall i think it came out great minus the tips, I chose them for the OEM look they have of the TTS but they're not offset tips, they sit even so although the inner tip looks perfectly aligned with the valence, the out tips look like they stick out too much so i'll be changing those as soon as i find a set I like. I'll get some more detailed day time pix as soon as I can:thumbup:


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Sound clips*

Do you have any sound clips? youtube video?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Mau1976 said:


> Do you have any sound clips? youtube video?


Gotta do that but don't think I have something that would record well enough to give proper justice to it


----------



## Mau1976 (Nov 19, 2010)

I thing that a youtube video should do it. Did you just delete the muffler?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Mau1976 said:


> I thing that a youtube video should do it. Did you just delete the muffler?


i thinks hes more concerned with the sound quality of the video camera hes using not where he has to upload


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

TheSandeman said:


> i thinks hes more concerned with the sound quality of the video camera hes using not where he has to upload


Exactly


----------

